# Zufalls Insel generieren lassen



## BreeBree (18. Dez 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

bin seit kurzem dabei mich in genauer in die Spieleprogrammierung einzuarbeiten die Grundlagen (stabile fps, Eingaben bearbeiten, usw) behersche ich soweit auch mein problem was ich jetzt aber habe ist ich möchte eine zufällige Insel mit verschiedenen klimazonen generieren lassen. Allerdings habe ich nicht mal im ansatz eine Idee wie ich da rangehen soll. Ich hoffe es kann mir hier der eine oder andere ein paar hilfreiche tipps geben. 

MfG

BreeBree


Edit: Mein bisheriges herrangehen war es eine Klimazone in ein Koordinatensystem zu übertragen und dann mit zufallszahlen zu schauen welche koordinate welcher zone angehört dabei rumgekommen ist allerdiengs ein farbenfroher pixelhaufen


----------



## Evil-Devil (18. Dez 2012)

Und wie soll diese Insel aussehen? 2D, 3D, Isometrisch, etwas was ganz anderes?

Ansonsten sind Thematiken wie Perlin Noise als einfachstes Mittel zu zufälligen Gestaltungen ein guter Einstieg. Allerdings sei dir gesagt das Prozeduraler Inhalt sehr aufwendig sein kann.

Also definiere deine Rahmenbedingungen besser oder frage Onkel Google.


----------



## BreeBree (18. Dez 2012)

Es soll eine 2D insel werden, die zufällige grenzen besitzt. 

Werde mir mal das Perlin Noise anschauen.


----------



## Firephoenix (19. Dez 2012)

Hier mal weiteres Material,
auf der Seite gibt es gute Ansätze und auch Erläuterungen von fertigen Lösungen (z.B. die Methode die Minecraft verwendet).

Main Page - Procedural Content Generation Wiki

Gruß


----------



## BreeBree (19. Dez 2012)

Danke die Seite hat mir sehr geholfen 

generieren im moment zwar keine Insel aber dafür ein gute Landschaft


----------



## Landei (19. Dez 2012)

Wenn du eine Landschaft (mit Höheninformationen) flutest, was bekommst du dann?


----------



## BreeBree (19. Dez 2012)

ich arbeite nicht mit unterschiedlichen höhen.

Das ist eine einfache 2D map in der Vogelperspektive.
Ist zwar keine insel mehr aber dafür eine gröse landmasse, mit Wäldern, Felsen Seen, kleine Wüsten, und Steppen. einziges manko was ich im moment habe ist halt, das die übergänge zu hart sind.


----------



## shadowlif (19. Dez 2012)

BreeBree hat gesagt.:


> ich arbeite nicht mit unterschiedlichen höhen.
> 
> Das ist eine einfache 2D map in der Vogelperspektive.
> Ist zwar keine insel mehr aber dafür eine gröse landmasse, mit Wäldern, Felsen Seen, kleine Wüsten, und Steppen. einziges manko was ich im moment habe ist halt, das die übergänge zu hart sind.



Ich hätte eine Idee, undzwar wenn eine Wüste in der Mitte ist kann darum nur Steppe "spawnen" und bei Steppe nur Wälder u. Wüsten. Hoffe ich habe es so erklärt das man es versteht.


----------



## Landei (20. Dez 2012)

Eine Lösungsmöglichkeit für die harten Übergänge ist, zwischen zwei Tiles jeweils noch einen kleines gemeinsamen Randstück vorzusehen, das für jede Tile-Kombination und jede Ausrichtung einen geeigneten Übergang (etwa Wald zu Wüste) vorsieht.


----------



## BreeBree (20. Dez 2012)

> Eine Lösungsmöglichkeit für die harten Übergänge ist, zwischen zwei Tiles jeweils noch einen kleines gemeinsamen Randstück vorzusehen,



genau das habe ich vor werde meinen generator aber noch mal überarbeiten da mir im aktuellen noch zuviele alleinstehende tiles existieren


----------



## Helgon (20. Dez 2012)

Wie wärs mit ner "MapMap". Also wie height maps oder normal maps eben eine map die aus farben besteht und je nach pixelfarbe der ort generiert wird. So ähnlich wie das was du gepostet hast aber natürlich etwas "forgeschrittener"







stell dir das bild in 5 farben vor. bspw rot grün blau violett schwarz

jede farbe steth für eine klima zone und farbbereiche (von dir definiert) bspw: rgb(1, 0.2, 0.2) bis rgb(1, 0.4, 0.4) sind übergangsbereich wos einfach random mässig generiert wird

die grafiken kannste dir in gimp/ps zusammen klicken mim wolken effekt, oder auch selber relativ simpel schreiben - dann haste nen random map generator

grüße


----------



## BreeBree (20. Dez 2012)

deinen vorschlag hab ich schon umgesetzt habe es halt mit perlin noise realisiert je nachdem wieviele farben man damit bearbeitet werden die übergänge auch schön weich sofern man von weich bei pixelart reden kann


----------

